# AVG toolbar - how to get rid of it



## cherlynf (Mar 22, 2005)

I upgraded to AVG 8 and lo and behold theres this toolbar in Firefox now that spins around in circles every time you do a search in Google. It slows my machine way down and I am pretty much sick of it. It does not appear in add/remove or in tools and I cannot figure out how to get rid of it. 

Would anyone happen to know? thank you so much.


----------



## Broni (Dec 1, 2007)

Download AVG installation file again.
Go Start>Run, and type in:
*c:\avg_free_stf_*.exe /REMOVE_FEATURE fea_AVG_SafeSurf /REMOVE_FEATURE fea_AVG_SafeSearch*
(where "***" are symbols (letters\numbers) in downloaded installation file.)
Click OK.
It installs AVG over the top, but without LinkScanner feature.


----------



## LauraMJ (Mar 18, 2004)

I think you can disable it in the Firefox Extensions box.


----------



## Broni (Dec 1, 2007)

Yes, you can, but it won't get rid of it.


----------



## LauraMJ (Mar 18, 2004)

Well, maybe not, but it no longer works, no longer "spins," no longer checks the links, or interferes with any webserfing........so it might as well be "gone" for all intents and purposes, and it's a whole lot easier and quicker to just go to the Extensions panel and disable it.


----------

